
What Went Wrong with IBM’s Watson - sus_007
https://slate.com/business/2018/08/ibms-watson-how-the-ai-project-to-improve-cancer-treatment-went-wrong.html
======
Cypher
what went wrong? declining share price... oh ok thanks.

